# ELEX Tuning Guide



## mAlkAv (18. Oktober 2017)

*Config Tuning*


Viele Einstellungen lassen sich wie bei PB gewohnt direkt  in der Config Datei ändern. Die Datei ConfigDefault.xml befindet sich im ELEX-Installationsordner unter \data\ini, z.B. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\ELEX\data\ini

Die Datei lässt sich mit dem Windows Editor öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern  (Rechtsklick -> Öffnen mit... oder Rechtklick -> Bearbeiten).  Vorher sollte aber auf jeden Fall eine Kopie der Originaldatei erstellt  werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Grafik*

Sichtweite

Die absolute Sichtweite wird über den Parameter  zFarHigh/Medium/Low im Abschnitt Render geregelt. Diese Werte sind bereits ausreichend groß und bringen bei Erhöhung keine Veränderung. Bei langsamen Systemen können hingegen niedrigere Werte für ,ehr FPS sorgen.

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=2]
zFarLow="200000.00"
zFarMedium="600000.00"
zFarHigh="800000.00"
[/SIZE][/FONT]
```


Die Sichtweite sämtlicher Objekten lässt sich scheinbar nicht über die Cofig Datei ändern. Zwar gibt es entsprechende Variablen im Abschnitt "Scene", diese sind jedoch für alle Deteilstufen identisch und bewirken keine Änderung.
Wer weitere Informationen dazu hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden.



Level of Detail

In ELEX werden viele LoD-Modelle recht früh und abrupt eingeblendet. Wer sich daran stört kann den Parameter "LoDFactor" im Abschnitt SceneQuality erhöhen.
Die Performanceeinbußen sind dabei relativ gering während die Immersion deutlich dazugewinnt. 

```
[SIZE=3]
<SceneQuality ViewRangeQuality="Medium" [B]LoDFactor="1.0"[/B]>
[/SIZE]
```

Ausgenommen hiervon sind eine Reihe von Speedtrees die Billboards als LoD-Modelle verwenden, etwa sämtliche Nadelbäume.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vegetation

Die Qualität der Gräser/Blumen wird durch die Parameter "Density" (Dichte) und "ViewRange" (Sichtweite) im Abschnitt Vegetation geregelt. 
Zudem lässt sich hier die Windanimation derVegetation (gilt nicht für Speedtrees wie Bäume und Büsche!) anpassen.  "WindWaveSpeed" beeinflusst die Geschwindigkeit der Animation, "WindFactor" gibt an wie stark die Gräser hin und her schwingen.

```
[SIZE=3]
<Vegetation [B]WindWaveSpeed="1.5"[/B] [B]WindFactor="10.0"[/B] WindBendWeight="0.002" WindBase="24.0" Quality="High" Shadows="True">

[B]ViewRange="1.0"[/B]
Enabled="True"
[B]Density="1.0">[/B]
</Vegetation>
[/SIZE]
```



Schatten

In ELEX  setzt wie auch schon Risen 1-3 auf Cascaded Shadow Maps  (kurz CSM). Dabei werden die dynamischen Schatten stufenweise unterteilt und jeweils unterschiedlich hoch aufgelöst. Im Spiel sind diese Abstufungen teilweise deutlich sichtbar.
Es gibt 2 Arten von Schatten mit jeweils eigenen Parametern: TerrainShadows und DetailShadows.
Erstere regeln nur den Schattenwurf des Terrains und haben eine niedrige Auflösung und Hohe Sichtweite. Zweitere sind für den Schattenwurf aller anderen Objekte zuständig (Gebäude, Bäume, Steine, NPSs, etc.) 

```
[SIZE=3]
<Shadows><
[B]TerrainShadowMapSize="1024"
TerrainShadowMapCount="4"
TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="800000.0"
SoftShadows="true"
SSAOQuality="3"[/B]
StaticTerrainShadows="true"
EnableShadows="true"
[B]DetailShadowMapViewRange="20000.0"
DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.08"[/B]
DetailShadowMapNearSplitFactorOverwrite="0.0f"
[B]DetailShadowMapSize="2048"
DetailShadowMapCount="4"[/B]
PerspectiveShadows="false"
SmallObjectThreshold="0.05"
SmallObjectFadeRange="0.05"
ShadowDepthBias="8.0"
DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="2"
/></Shadows>
[/SIZE]
```

- _ShadowMapCount_  = Anzahl der Shadow Map Unterteilungen. Erhöht man diesen Wert, werden  die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Stufen weniger offensichtlich.
- _ShadowMapSize_ = Schattenauflösung. Höhere Werte verbessern die Qualität deutlich, kosten aber auch viel Leistung
- _ShadowMapViewRange_ = Sichtweite der Schatten
- _DetailShadowMapSplitFactor_ =  Dieser Faktor beschreibt das  Verhältnis zwischen Schattenauflösung und Reichweite der CSM-Stufen.
Höhere Werte machen den Übergang zwischen den hinteren CSM-Stufen weniger deutlich, verringern aber gleichzeitig die Auflösung der Schatten im Vordergrund.
- _SSAOQuality_ = Legt den Ambient Occlusion Modus fest: Aus, HBAO, LSAO.
- _SoftShadows_ = aktiviert/deaktiviert die Schattenfilterung für weiche Schattenkanten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nebel

In ELEX kommt ein volumetrischer Nebel zum Einsatz, der einige hübsche Lichteffekte erzeugt jedoch auch sehr viel Leistung kostet.
Wer eine langsame Grafikkarte besitzt, sollte den Wert für die Auflösung ("Depth") senken. Die Sichtweite ("MaxViewRange") ist bereits schon recht niedrig eingestellt. 

```
[SIZE=3]
      <Fog>
        <Ultra [B]Depth="256"[/B] SizeFactor="8" [B]MaxViewRange="6400.0f"[/B] ExpDistributionBias="256" />
      </Fog>
[/SIZE]
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Diverses*


Introvideos 

Um die Introvideos beim Start von Elex zu überspringen reicht es, die Dateien logo_pb.bik und logo_thqnordic.bik beliebig umzubennen. Diese sind  im Ordner \ELEX\data\extern\videos zu finden.





Abschließend gibt es noch ein Vergleichsbild mit den maximalen  in-game Grafikeinstellungen(links) und mit per Config Datei erhöhten  Details (rechts)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Oktober 2017)

Danke für das Posting und den Aufwand, den Du da reingesteckt hast!


----------



## MasterBruin (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, werden die ini. Änderungen gleich während dem spielen sichtbar oder erst nach einem Neustart?


----------



## RavionHD (18. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## corristo (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke fürs Austesten und den super Beitrag! 

Könntest du uns vielleicht die modifizierte ini zur Verfügung stellen, die bei dem letzten screenshot zum Einsatz kam?!
would be awesome


----------



## Dr_Bo (19. Oktober 2017)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> *Config Tuning*
> 
> 
> Viele Einstellungen lassen sich wie bei PB gewohnt direkt  in der Config Datei ändern. Die Datei ConfigDefault.xml befindet sich im ELEX-Installationsordner unter \data\ini, z.B. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\ELEX\data\ini



Hi, ich bin auch schon auf diese Config Dateien gestoßen weil was am FoV (Field of View) schrauben wollte.
Ich hab auch den richtigen Eintrag gefunden (FoV="85.000000") aber leider musste ich feststellen das sich da überhaupt nichts tut!
Weist du eventuell woran das liegt oder was ich falsch mache?!
Zudem habe ich auch den Eintrag Keep1stPerson="false"  gefunden, der dürfte doch von der Logik her für die First Person sicht sein oder?!
Wenn ich den Wert auf von false auf true ändere tut sich auch absolut nichts.
Aber das ist Nebensache, was für mich am wichtigsten wäre ist das FoV!! Ich hoffe du oder jemand hier kann mir helfen!!


----------



## Chukku (19. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Guide !

Der größte Teil wird für mich zwar erst interessant, falls ich irgendwann mal ein vernünftiges SLI Profil für das Spiel finde (bis dahin sind leider keine Leistungsreserven vorhanden), aber alleine die Info zur Introsequenz ist Gold wert


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2017)

Falls jemand eine "Ultra Config" mit erprobt funktionierenden Parametern posten könnte, wäre das dufte.  Gerne mit sehr hohen Werten für alles ("Koste es, was wolle"). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Mühe und hier kommt was:
Elex: Tuning-Guide fur die ini-Datei im Extreme-Forum


----------



## Uexe (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Wasser,es funktioniert alles super aber sobald ein Bach,See halt Wasser da ist fängt das Wasser an zu flimmern/zucken.Die umgebung ist grafisch perfekt nur die Wasser stellen eben nicht.
Was muß ich tun um das zu ändern?
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Oktober 2017)

Dr_Bo schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch schon auf diese Config Dateien gestoßen weil was am FoV (Field of View) schrauben wollte.
> Ich hab auch den richtigen Eintrag gefunden (FoV="85.000000") aber  leider musste ich feststellen das sich da überhaupt nichts tut!
> Weist du eventuell woran das liegt oder was ich falsch mache?!
> Zudem habe ich auch den Eintrag Keep1stPerson="false"  gefunden, der  dürfte doch von der Logik her für die First Person sicht sein oder?!
> ...



Leider nein. Es gibt einige Einträge in der Config Datei die keine Änderung bewirken, die FoV gehört auch dazu. Vielleicht weil sie während der Entwicklungsphase noch genutzt wurden, jetzt aber an anderer Stelle fest definiert sind, wer weiß.





MasterBruin schrieb:


> Hi, werden die ini. Änderungen gleich während  dem spielen sichtbar oder erst nach einem Neustart?


Das Spiel muss immer neu gestartet werden.






PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine "Ultra Config" mit erprobt funktionierenden Parametern posten könnte, wäre das dufte.  Gerne mit sehr hohen Werten für alles ("Koste es, was wolle").
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Siehe Anhang (die Datei muss noch in ConfigDefault.xml umbenannt werden),
oder einfach den Text hier in die eigene Config Datei kopieren:



Spoiler



<global>
  <Engine>
    <Debug TestMode="true" ObserveMemory="Audio" MemoryCorruptionMonitor="false" LoggingVerbosity="5" LogFilterLevel="normal" IgnoreDrawCalls="false" DisplayEntities="false">
      <Snapshots Prefix="Snapshot_" MaxSnapshots="150">
      </Snapshots>
      <Resolutions Test7="1280x1024xWindow" Test6="1280x720xWindow" Test5="1280x960xWindow" Test4="1024x576xWindow" Test3="1024x768xWindow" Test2="960x540xWindow" Test1="800x600xWindow">
      </Resolutions>
    </Debug>
    <GUI>
      <Aspect4x3 VirtalWidth="1440" VirtalHeight="1080" EnableDrawScale="True">
      </Aspect4x3>
      <Aspect16x9 VirtalWidth="1920" VirtalHeight="1080" EnableDrawScale="True">
      </Aspect16x9>
      <Aspect16x10 VirtalWidth="1728" VirtalHeight="1080" EnableDrawScale="True">
      </Aspect16x10>
      <Aspect5x4 VirtalWidth="1350" VirtalHeight="1080" EnableDrawScale="True">
      </Aspect5x4>
      <Aspect5x3 VirtalWidth="1800" VirtalHeight="1080" EnableDrawScale="True">
      </Aspect5x3>
    </GUI>
    <Profiler YellowAlert="5.0" UpdateInterval="1000" SortMode="2" RedAlert="20.0" RecursionDepth="1" PeakAlert="0.0" MaxNodesPerLevel="20" LogToFile="false" HideBelow="1.0" FrameQueueLength="64">
    </Profiler>
    <FPU UnderflowExceptionsEnabled="false" OverflowExceptionsEnabled="false" InvalidExceptionsEnabled="false" DivByZeroExceptionsEnabled="false" DenormalExceptionsEnabled="false">
    </FPU>
    <Timer MinFPS="10.00" MaxFPS="120.00" FixedFPS="-1.00" AverageFPS="30.00">
    </Timer>
    <Render zNear="25.00" zFarLow="200000.00" zFarMedium="600000.00" zFarHigh="800000.00" zBias="0.050" ViewDistance="3" VegetationRenderingEnabled="false" TerrainGenericMaterial="TR_Generic_Test._xmap" ScreenObjectDistanceCulling="0.008" RenderDebug="true" PostProcessingEnabled="true" MSAA="0" FoV="85.000000" OccluderSmallObjectThreshold="0.5" OccluderFarClip="10000" SmallObjectThreshold="0.01f" SmallObjectFadeRange="0.01f" SSAOQuality="2" ReflectionsSmallObjectThreshold="0.2f" ReflectionsSmallObjectFadeRange="0.1f" EnableAsyncRendering="true" VirtualScreenScale="1.0f">
      <Shader Quality="2" EnableMaterialFallbacks="true" EnableErrorMaterial="true" CurrentShaderVersion="3_0">
      </Shader>
      <PostProcessing EdgeAA="true" Dof="true">
      </PostProcessing>
      <OceanWater OceanWaterLevel="0.000000" OceanMaterial="WT_Ocean_1._xmat" EnableReflections="true">
      </OceanWater>
      <Shadows Quality="High" EnableStrips="true">
        <Off TerrainShadowMapSize="512" TerrainShadowMapCount="3" TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="400000.0" SoftShadows="false" SSAOQuality="0" StaticTerrainShadows="false" EnableShadows="false" DetailShadowMapViewRange="3500.000000" DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.65000" DetailShadowMapSize="512" DetailShadowMapCount="2" DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="0" CachedShadowMapWidth="0" CachedShadowMapHeight="0" CachedShadowMapNodeWidth="0" CachedShadowMapNodeHeight="0" CachedShadowMapLevelDistanceRatio="1.5f" CachedShadowMapLevelSizeRatio="1000.0f" />
        <Low TerrainShadowMapSize="512" TerrainShadowMapCount="2" TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="200000.0" SoftShadows="false" SSAOQuality="1" StaticTerrainShadows="true" EnableShadows="true" DetailShadowMapViewRange="7500.0" DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.2" DetailShadowMapSize="512" DetailShadowMapCount="4" PerspectiveShadows="false" SmallObjectThreshold="0.100000" SmallObjectFadeRange="0.050000" ShadowDepthBias="6.0" DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="1" CachedShadowMapWidth="4096" CachedShadowMapHeight="2048" CachedShadowMapNodeWidth="8" CachedShadowMapNodeHeight="4" CachedShadowMapLevelDistanceRatio="1.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelSizeRatio="2000.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelCount="4" CachedShadowMapQuality="0" />
        <Medium TerrainShadowMapSize="512" TerrainShadowMapCount="3" TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="400000.0" SoftShadows="false" SSAOQuality="1" StaticTerrainShadows="true" EnableShadows="true" DetailShadowMapViewRange="10000.0" DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.4" DetailShadowMapNearSplitFactorOverwrite="700.0f" DetailShadowMapSize="1024" DetailShadowMapCount="3" PerspectiveShadows="false" SmallObjectThreshold="0.100000" SmallObjectFadeRange="0.050000" ShadowDepthBias="5.0" DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="1" CachedShadowMapWidth="4096" CachedShadowMapHeight="4096" CachedShadowMapNodeWidth="8" CachedShadowMapNodeHeight="8" CachedShadowMapLevelDistanceRatio="1.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelSizeRatio="1000.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelCount="4" CachedShadowMapQuality="1" />
        <High TerrainShadowMapSize="512" TerrainShadowMapCount="4" TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="800000.0" SoftShadows="true" SSAOQuality="3" StaticTerrainShadows="true" EnableShadows="true" DetailShadowMapViewRange="15000.0" DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.1" DetailShadowMapNearSplitFactorOverwrite="0.0f" DetailShadowMapSize="1024" DetailShadowMapCount="4" PerspectiveShadows="false" SmallObjectThreshold="0.100000" SmallObjectFadeRange="0.050000" ShadowDepthBias="7.0" DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="2" CachedShadowMapWidth="8192" CachedShadowMapHeight="4096" CachedShadowMapNodeWidth="8" CachedShadowMapNodeHeight="4" CachedShadowMapLevelDistanceRatio="1.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelSizeRatio="2000.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelCount="5" CachedShadowMapQuality="2" />
        <Ultra TerrainShadowMapSize="2048" TerrainShadowMapCount="5" TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="1200000.0" SoftShadows="true" SSAOQuality="3" StaticTerrainShadows="true" EnableShadows="true" DetailShadowMapViewRange="30000.0" DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.1" DetailShadowMapNearSplitFactorOverwrite="0.0f" DetailShadowMapSize="4096" DetailShadowMapCount="5" PerspectiveShadows="false" SmallObjectThreshold="0.05" SmallObjectFadeRange="0.05" ShadowDepthBias="8.0" DetailShadowMapFilterQuality="2" CachedShadowMapWidth="8192" CachedShadowMapHeight="8192" CachedShadowMapNodeWidth="8" CachedShadowMapNodeHeight="8" CachedShadowMapLevelDistanceRatio="1.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelSizeRatio="1000.0f" CachedShadowMapLevelCount="5" CachedShadowMapQuality="2" />
      </Shadows>
      <Fog Quality="High">
        <Low Depth="96" SizeFactor="12" MaxViewRange="4800.0f" ExpDistributionBias="256" />
        <Medium Depth="128" SizeFactor="12" MaxViewRange="4800.0f" ExpDistributionBias="256" />
        <High Depth="192" SizeFactor="12" MaxViewRange="6400.0f" ExpDistributionBias="256" />
        <Ultra Depth="384" SizeFactor="8" MaxViewRange="9600.0f" ExpDistributionBias="256" />
      </Fog>
    </Render>
    <Terrain Quality="High">
      <Low ViewRange="19600.0" OcclusionViewRange="6400.0" MinLevel="0" OcclusionMinLevel="0" VirtualTextureLoDLevel="1" MorphRatio="0.8" SplatMaskWidth="1024" SplatMaskHeight="1024" ElevationTextureWidth="2048" ElevationTextureHeight="2048" VirtualTextureWidth="4096" VirtualTextureHeight="4096" VirtualTextureTileSize="256">
      </Low>
      <Medium ViewRange="19600.0" OcclusionViewRange="6400.0" MinLevel="0" OcclusionMinLevel="0" VirtualTextureLoDLevel="1" MorphRatio="0.8" SplatMaskWidth="1024" SplatMaskHeight="1024" ElevationTextureWidth="2048" ElevationTextureHeight="2048" VirtualTextureWidth="4096" VirtualTextureHeight="4096" VirtualTextureTileSize="256">
      </Medium>
      <High ViewRange="289600.0" OcclusionViewRange="6400.0" MinLevel="0" OcclusionMinLevel="0" VirtualTextureLoDLevel="1" MorphRatio="0.8" SplatMaskWidth="1024" SplatMaskHeight="1024" ElevationTextureWidth="2048" ElevationTextureHeight="2048" VirtualTextureWidth="4096" VirtualTextureHeight="4096" VirtualTextureTileSize="256">
      </High>
    </Terrain>
    <Input>
      <Mouse SensitivityY="0.5f" SensitivityX="0.5f" InvertYMiniGames="false" InvertY="false" InvertXMiniGames="false" InvertX="false" ForceNumLockDisabled="true">
      </Mouse>
      <Gamepad Vibration="true" SensitivityY="0.5f" SensitivityX="0.5f" InvertY="false" InvertX="false">
      </Gamepad>
    </Input>
    <Audio WorldSize="200000" UseHardwareSounds="true" SpeakerMode="2" SoftwareOcclusion="true" Reverb="true" OcclusionGeometry="true" SoftwareChannels="128" MaxChannels="1024" LowPassFilter="true" Encoder="ADPCM" EncodeFileMaxSizeKB="250" EnableProfiling="false" DisableAudio="false">
      <Authoring MusicGame="0.7" MusicOverride="0.8" MusicCutscene="1.0" Voice="0.4">
      </Authoring>
      <Volume Speech="255" Music="255" Master="255" Effect="255" Ambient="255">
      </Volume>
    </Audio>
    <Graphics VSync="false" TextureFilterMode="4">
      <Mixer Contrast="0.000000" Brightness="0.000000" Gamma="1.000000">
      </Mixer>
    </Graphics>
    <Cache Preset="High">
      <Image>
        <Levels>
          <Low _Water="Low" _VFX="Low" _Terrain="Low" _Speedtree="Low" _Special="Low" _Sky="Low" _Objects="Low" _LoDImg="High" _Items="Low" _GUI="Low" _Editor="Low" _Decals="Low" _Brushes="Low" _Animation="Low">
          </Low>
          <Medium _Water="Medium" _VFX="Medium" _Terrain="Medium" _Speedtree="Medium" _Special="Medium" _Sky="Medium" _Objects="Medium" _LoDImg="High" _Items="Medium" _GUI="Medium" _Editor="Medium" _Decals="Medium" _Brushes="Medium" _Animation="Medium">
          </Medium>
          <High _Water="High" _VFX="High" _Terrain="High" _Speedtree="High" _Special="High" _Sky="High" _Objects="High" _LoDImg="High" _Items="High" _GUI="High" _Editor="High" _Decals="High" _Brushes="High" _Animation="High">
          </High>
        </Levels>
      </Image>
      <Presets>
        <Image>
          <High SoftLimit64="1572864000" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="1572864000" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="1572864000" />
        </Image>
        <Video>
          <High SoftLimit64="1048576" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="1048576" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="1048576" />
        </Video>
        <Material>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </Material>
        <Mesh>
          <High SoftLimit64="183500800" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="183500800" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="183500800" />
        </Mesh>
        <OcclusionMesh>
          <High SoftLimit64="512000" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="512000" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="512000" />
        </OcclusionMesh>
        <MotionAnimation>
          <High SoftLimit64="20971520" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="20971520" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="20971520" />
        </MotionAnimation>
        <MotionNetworkDef>
          <High SoftLimit64="100663296" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="100663296" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="100663296" />
        </MotionNetworkDef>
        <MotionSkin>
          <High SoftLimit64="73400320" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="73400320" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="73400320" />
        </MotionSkin>
        <Sound>
          <High SoftLimit64="89128960" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="89128960" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="89128960" />
        </Sound>
        <CollisionMesh>
          <High SoftLimit64="10485760" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="10485760" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="10485760" />
        </CollisionMesh>
        <PhysXCollection>
          <High SoftLimit64="419430" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="419430" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="419430" />
        </PhysXCollection>
        <Speedtree>
          <High SoftLimit64="41943040" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="41943040" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="41943040" />
        </Speedtree>
        <Shader>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </Shader>
        <Effect>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </Effect>
        <Font>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </Font>
        <TrueTypeFont>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </TrueTypeFont>
        <BlendShape>
          <High SoftLimit64="67108864" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="67108864" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="67108864" />
        </BlendShape>
        <Dialog>
          <High SoftLimit64="2097152" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="2097152" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="2097152" />
        </Dialog>
        <Cutscene>
          <High SoftLimit64="4194304" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="4194304" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="4194304" />
        </Cutscene>
        <ClothMesh>
          <High SoftLimit64="2097152" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="2097152" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="2097152" />
        </ClothMesh>
        <Destructible>
          <High SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="0" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="0" />
        </Destructible>
        <FlashMovie>
          <High SoftLimit64="3145728" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="3145728" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="3145728" />
        </FlashMovie>
        <FlashLibrary>
          <High SoftLimit64="31457280" />
          <Medium SoftLimit64="31457280" />
          <Low SoftLimit64="31457280" />
        </FlashLibrary>
      </Presets>
    </Cache>
    <Vegetation WindWaveSpeed="1.5" WindFactor="10.0" WindBendWeight="0.002" WindBase="24.0" Quality="High" Shadows="True">
      <Off ViewRange="1500.000000" Enabled="False" Density="8">
      </Off>
      <Low ViewRange="0.4" Enabled="True" Density="0.4">
      </Low>
      <Medium ViewRange="0.7" Enabled="True" Density="0.7">
      </Medium>
      <High ViewRange="2.0" Enabled="True" Density="1.0">
      </High>
    </Vegetation>
    <SceneQuality ViewRangeQuality="Medium" LoDFactor="4.0">
      <Low Item="0.75" NPC="0.75" Story="0.5" Decoration="0.5" Furniture="0.5" Level="0.5" SpeedTree="0.5" Terrain="0.5" Events="0.5" Effects="0.5" Lights="0.5" Sound="0.5" Misc="0.5" />
      <Medium Item="1.0" NPC="0.75" Story="0.75" Decoration="0.75" Furniture="0.75" Level="0.75" SpeedTree="0.75" Terrain="0.75" Events="0.75" Effects="0.75" Lights="0.75" Sound="0.75" Misc="0.75" />
      <High Item="1.0" NPC="1.0" Story="1.0" Decoration="1.0" Furniture="1.0" Level="1.0" SpeedTree="1.0" Terrain="1.0" Events="1.0" Effects="1.0" Lights="1.0" Sound="1.0" Misc="1.0" />
      <Ultra Item="1.25" NPC="1.0" Story="1.25" Decoration="1.25" Furniture="1.25" Level="1.25" SpeedTree="1.25" Terrain="1.25" Events="1.25" Effects="1.25" Lights="1.25" Sound="1.25" Misc="1.25"/>
    </SceneQuality>
    <Scene ViewRangeQuality="Medium" TemplateLoading="1" ProcessEntitiesEnabled="true">
      <Low LoDFactor="1.0" Item_Small="1000.0" Item_Medium="2000.0" Item_Large="3000.0" NPC_Small="2000.0" NPC_Medium="8000.0" NPC_Large="8000.0" Level_Small="20000.0" Level_Medium="50000.0" Level_Large="100000.0" Object_Small="1000.0" Object_Medium="2500.0" Object_Large="5000.0" SpeedTree_Small="7500.0" SpeedTree_Medium="12500.0" SpeedTree_Large="25000.0" Sound_Small="2000.0" Sound_Medium="5000.0" Sound_Large="20000.0" Events_Small="2500.0" Events_Medium="5000.0" Events_Large="7500.0" Effects_Small="2500.0" Effects_Medium="15000.0" Effects_Large="40000.0" Lights="7000.0" Terrain="100000.0" />
      <Medium LoDFactor="1.0" Item_Small="1000.0" Item_Medium="2000.0" Item_Large="3000.0" NPC_Small="2000.0" NPC_Medium="8000.0" NPC_Large="8000.0" Level_Small="20000.0" Level_Medium="50000.0" Level_Large="100000.0" Object_Small="1000.0" Object_Medium="2500.0" Object_Large="5000.0" SpeedTree_Small="7500.0" SpeedTree_Medium="12500.0" SpeedTree_Large="25000.0" Sound_Small="2000.0" Sound_Medium="5000.0" Sound_Large="20000.0" Events_Small="2500.0" Events_Medium="5000.0" Events_Large="7500.0" Effects_Small="2500.0" Effects_Medium="15000.0" Effects_Large="40000.0" Lights="7000.0" Terrain="100000.0" />
      <High LoDFactor="1.0" Item_Small="1000.0" Item_Medium="2000.0" Item_Large="3000.0" NPC_Small="2000.0" NPC_Medium="8000.0" NPC_Large="8000.0" Level_Small="20000.0" Level_Medium="50000.0" Level_Large="100000.0" Object_Small="1000.0" Object_Medium="2500.0" Object_Large="5000.0" SpeedTree_Small="7500.0" SpeedTree_Medium="12500.0" SpeedTree_Large="25000.0" Sound_Small="2000.0" Sound_Medium="5000.0" Sound_Large="20000.0" Events_Small="2500.0" Events_Medium="5000.0" Events_Large="7500.0" Effects_Small="2500.0" Effects_Medium="15000.0" Effects_Large="40000.0" Lights="7000.0" Terrain="100000.0" />
      <Ultra LoDFactor="1.0" Item_Small="1000.0" Item_Medium="2000.0" Item_Large="3000.0" NPC_Small="2000.0" NPC_Medium="8000.0" NPC_Large="8000.0" Level_Small="20000.0" Level_Medium="50000.0" Level_Large="100000.0" Object_Small="1000.0" Object_Medium="2500.0" Object_Large="5000.0" SpeedTree_Small="7500.0" SpeedTree_Medium="12500.0" SpeedTree_Large="25000.0" Sound_Small="2000.0" Sound_Medium="5000.0" Sound_Large="20000.0" Events_Small="2500.0" Events_Medium="5000.0" Events_Large="7500.0" Effects_Small="2500.0" Effects_Medium="15000.0" Effects_Large="40000.0" Lights="7000.0" Terrain="100000.0" />
    </Scene>
    <Physics Disabled="false">
    </Physics>
    <Weather SunAngle="85.000000" MoonAngle="200.000000">
    </Weather>
  </Engine>
  <Game ShowSubtitles="false" ShowMinimap="true" ShowStats="true" ShowHud="true" ShowActionTips="true" ShowTutorials="true" ShowFocusNames="true" ShowFocusHighlights="true" ShowOpponentLevel="true" ShowEventLog="true" ShowQuestLog="true" ShowConsequencesLog="true" PlayerStart="SP_Start" MenuDisabled="false" MeleeSlomoCam="true" IgnoreUserOptions="false" HoldWalkButton="false" HoldSprintButton="true" HoldSneakButton="false" Difficulty="1" AutoTargetLock="true" AutoSave="true" AutoSaveTimer="3" SectorQuality="High">
    <Controls>
      <DebugKeys OnDebug_ToggleHUD="CTRL_L+H" OnDebug_ToggleFlashPerfMon="ALT_L+F" OnDebug_ChangeResolution="CTRL_L+F2" OnDebugToggleVegetation="CTRL_L+V" OnDebugToggleUnevenTerrain="CTRL_L+U" OnDebugToggleTimeFreeze="PAUSE" OnDebugToggleStatistics="ALT_L+H" OnDebugTogglePipelineStats="ALT_L+P" OnDebugToggleStateGraphInfos="CTRL_L+G" OnDebugToggleSpeedUp="F8" OnDebugToggleSpeedTree="CTRL_L+T" OnDebugToggleSloMo="F6" OnDebugToggleSkinnedMeshLoD="CTRL_L+AE" OnDebugToggleShakyCam="NUM_4" OnDebugToggleScreenMessages="CTRL_L+M" OnDebugToggleRenderMode="F3" OnDebugTogglePhysicsWireframe="CTRL_L+2" OnDebugTogglePhysicsSpeedTrees="CTRL_L+7" OnDebugTogglePhysicsShapes="CTRL_L+4" OnDebugTogglePhysicsRenderDebug="CTRL_L+Q" OnDebugTogglePhysicsOpaque="CTRL_L+1" OnDebugTogglePhysicsNativeDebug="SHIFT_R+Q" OnDebugTogglePhysicsMeshes="CTRL_L+5" OnDebugTogglePhysicsMaterials="CTRL_L+3" OnDebugTogglePhysicsControllers="CTRL_L+6" OnDebugToggleOcclusionCulling="ALT_L+O" OnDebugToggleShadowMapOcclusion="ALT_L+I" OnDebugToggleNavigation="CTRL_L+N" OnDebugToggleMovementDebug="ALT_L+M" OnDebugToggleMorphemeLiveLink="ALT_L+L" OnDebugToggleFullscreen="F2" OnDebugToggleFreeFlyCam="CTRL_L+INSERT" OnDebugToggleFixedCam="CTRL_L+HOME" OnDebugToggleEntityInfos="CTRL_L+E" OnDebugToggleControlEnabled="F11" OnDebugToggleCloth="CTRL_L+OE" OnDebugToggleCBufferDebug="CTRL_L+O" OnDebugToggleBoundingBoxes="CTRL_L+B" OnDebugToggleCullingBoxes="SHIFT_L+B" OnDebugToggleAudioEmitter="ALT_L+D" OnDebugToggleSpeedTreeDebug="CTRL_L+NUM_7" OnDebugTakeSnapshot4K="F1" OnDebugTakeSnapshot="SHIFT_L+F1" OnDebugSaySVM="ALT_L+S" OnDebugResetWithLift="CTRL_L+F8" OnDebugResetPlayer="F7" OnDebugQuitApplication="F12" OnDebugMovePlayerToCamera="CTRL_L+PAGE_UP" OnDebugEndCutscene="ALT_L+E" OnDebugDoNullPointerAccess="ALT_R+F12" OnDebugCycleIndicators="F4" OnDebugControlFocusEntity="CTRL_L+F" OnDebugConnectPhysXDebugger="CTRL_L+P" OnDebugCameraFlightStop="ALT_L+W" OnDebugCameraFlightStart="ALT_L+Q" OnDebugCameraFlightPoseStart="ALT_L+Y" OnDebugCameraFlightPoseRendering="ALT_L+R" OnDebugCameraFlightPoseForward="ALT_L+C" OnDebugCameraFlightPoseEnd="ALT_L+V" OnDebugCameraFlightPoseBack="ALT_L+X" OnDebugCameraFlightAdd="ALT_L+A" OnDebugBeamForward="CTRL_L+K" OnDebugAutoWalkToggle="ALT_L+T" OnDebugAnimationSkeleton="CTRL_L+UE" OnDebugToggleForceMatrixSkinning="ALT_L+NUM_0" OnDebugToggleDisableAnimPhysics="ALT_L+NUM_1" OnDebugAnimationToggleTransformCalculation="CTRL_L+NUM_9" OnDebugActionKill="ALT_L+K" OnDebugActionDown="CTRL_L+X" OnDebugToggleDragPointsDebug="CTRL_R+D" OnDebugToggleFloatsDebug="CTRL_R+F" OnDebugToggleDepthProbesDebug="CTRL_R+P" OnDebugToggleForceRelaxedProcessing="SHIFT_R+R" OnDebugTogglePathDebug="CTRL_R+T" OnDebugTogglePerceptionInfo="CTRL_R+V" OnDebugToggleCombatGridInfo="CTRL_R+B" OnDebugGiveJetpack="ALT_L+J" OnDebugToggleBarUsage="ALT_L+N" OnDebugToggleVegetationDebugRendering="CTRL_L+NUM_8" OnDebugToggleAudioOcclusionDebugRendering="CTRL_L+NUM_2" OnDebugToggleGI="ALT_L+G" OnDebugToggleDebugView="CTRL_L+L" OnDebugToggleSpotShadowDebugRendering="CTRL_L+S">
      </DebugKeys>
    </Controls>
    <Navigation EnableInternalMovement="false">
    </Navigation>
    <WorldMenuEntries>
      <World World="World" Args="">
      </World>
      <TestLevel World="TestLevel" Args="">
      </TestLevel>
      <ShowCase World="ShowCase" Args="">
      </ShowCase>
      <Prototype World="Prototype" Args="">
      </Prototype>
      <DialogTagger World="DialogTagger" Args="">
      </DialogTagger>
    </WorldMenuEntries>
    <Language VoiceLanguage="German" SubtitleLanguage="German" ForceSubtitles="true" CompleteLocTable="false" UseSystemLanguageSubtitle="false" UseSystemLanguageVoice="false">
    </Language>
    <Workspace ScriptFolder="Scripts" ScriptAutoLoading="true" SaveGamesFolder="Save" Name="Data" BackupFolder="Backup">
    </Workspace>
    <Camera RelaxYAxis="15.000000" RelaxXAxis="8.000000" RelaxPlayer="2.000000" RelaxFoV="25.000000" RelaxDistFuturePos="1.000000" RelaxDist="60.000000" RelaxCamera="10.000000" OcclusionScanFutureTime="0.300000" MoveSpeed="100.000000" MoveDeccelerator="0.300000" MoveAccelerator="50.000000" MaxDistToPlayer="500.000000" Keep1stPerson="false" ElevSpeedScale="0.070000" AziSpeedScale="0.100000">
    </Camera>
    <Benchmark RunBenchmarkOnHardwareChange="true" MediumTrianglesPerSec="250000000" MediumPixelsPerSec="300000000" LowestPixelsPerSec="120000000" LowTrianglesPerSec="100000000" LowPixelsPerSec="200000000" BenchmarkLastVendorID="0" BenchmarkLastDeviceID="0">
    </Benchmark>
    <Autodetection MediumSMLimit="512" MediumMemoryLimit="750000000" ID_NVIDIA="4318" ID_ATI="4098" HighSMLimit="768" HighMemoryLimit="1000000000" DetectionDone="false">
      <NVIDIA>
        <Low Entry_97="844" Entry_96="840" Entry_95="839" Entry_94="847" Entry_93="846" Entry_92="837" Entry_91="836" Entry_90="835" Entry_89="834" Entry_88="833" Entry_87="831" Entry_86="824" Entry_85="820" Entry_84="819" Entry_83="818" Entry_82="817" Entry_81="816" Entry_80="815" Entry_79="813" Entry_78="812" Entry_77="811" Entry_76="810" Entry_75="808" Entry_74="807" Entry_73="806" Entry_72="805" Entry_71="804" Entry_70="803" Entry_69="802" Entry_68="801" Entry_67="800" Entry_66="796" Entry_65="795" Entry_64="794" Entry_63="788" Entry_62="787" Entry_61="786" Entry_60="785" Entry_59="777" Entry_58="776" Entry_57="770" Entry_56="769" Entry_55="578" Entry_54="577" Entry_53="576" Entry_52="366" Entry_51="362" Entry_50="361" Entry_49="359" Entry_48="357" Entry_47="356" Entry_46="355" Entry_45="354" Entry_44="353" Entry_43="352" Entry_42="335" Entry_41="334" Entry_40="333" Entry_39="332" Entry_38="331" Entry_37="330" Entry_36="328" Entry_35="327" Entry_34="325" Entry_33="324" Entry_32="323" Entry_31="322" Entry_30="321" Entry_29="320" Entry_28="252" Entry_27="251" Entry_26="250" Entry_25="243" Entry_24="242" Entry_23="241" Entry_22="206" Entry_21="205" Entry_20="204" Entry_19="195" Entry_18="194" Entry_17="193" Entry_16="192" Entry_15="157" Entry_14="149" Entry_13="147" Entry_12="146" Entry_11="145" Entry_10="144" Entry_09="78" Entry_08="72" Entry_07="71" Entry_06="70" Entry_05="69" Entry_04="68" Entry_03="67" Entry_02="66" Entry_01="65" Entry_00="64">
        </Low>
        <Medium Entry_86="2127" Entry_85="2125" Entry_84="2124" Entry_83="2123" Entry_82="2122" Entry_81="2121" Entry_80="2120" Entry_79="2021" Entry_78="2019" Entry_77="2018" Entry_76="2017" Entry_75="2016" Entry_74="1785" Entry_73="1764" Entry_72="1763" Entry_71="1762" Entry_70="1761" Entry_69="1760" Entry_68="1604" Entry_67="1603" Entry_66="1602" Entry_65="1601" Entry_64="1600" Entry_63="1571" Entry_62="1570" Entry_61="1342" Entry_60="1339" Entry_59="1338" Entry_58="1071" Entry_57="1068" Entry_56="1060" Entry_55="1059" Entry_54="1058" Entry_53="1057" Entry_52="1056" Entry_51="1039" Entry_50="1038" Entry_49="1034" Entry_48="1030" Entry_47="1028" Entry_46="1027" Entry_45="1026" Entry_44="1025" Entry_43="1024" Entry_42="981" Entry_41="978" Entry_40="977" Entry_39="976" Entry_38="926" Entry_37="917" Entry_36="916" Entry_35="915" Entry_34="914" Entry_33="913" Entry_32="912" Entry_31="740" Entry_30="739" Entry_29="738" Entry_28="737" Entry_27="736" Entry_26="671" Entry_25="670" Entry_24="669" Entry_23="668" Entry_22="661" Entry_21="660" Entry_20="659" Entry_19="658" Entry_18="657" Entry_17="656" Entry_16="581" Entry_15="578" Entry_14="577" Entry_13="576" Entry_12="546" Entry_11="545" Entry_10="536" Entry_09="533" Entry_08="530" Entry_07="529" Entry_06="479" Entry_05="478" Entry_04="477" Entry_03="475" Entry_02="467" Entry_01="465" Entry_00="464">
        </Medium>
      </NVIDIA>
      <ATI>
        <Low Entry_31="30772" Entry_30="23876" Entry_29="23651" Entry_28="23649" Entry_27="23408" Entry_26="23392" Entry_25="22884" Entry_24="22882" Entry_23="22881" Entry_22="22880" Entry_21="22850" Entry_20="22849" Entry_19="22848" Entry_18="22581" Entry_17="21601" Entry_16="21600" Entry_15="20813" Entry_14="20054" Entry_13="20050" Entry_12="20048" Entry_11="19567" Entry_10="19559" Entry_09="19558" Entry_08="18799" Entry_07="18798" Entry_06="18790" Entry_05="18791" Entry_04="16745" Entry_03="16740" Entry_02="16713" Entry_01="16708" Entry_00="12626">
        </Low>
        <Medium Entry_61="38420" Entry_60="38418" Entry_59="38416" Entry_58="38342" Entry_57="38341" Entry_56="38336" Entry_55="38296" Entry_54="38295" Entry_53="38294" Entry_52="38282" Entry_51="38281" Entry_50="38280" Entry_49="38279" Entry_48="38278" Entry_47="38223" Entry_46="38208" Entry_45="38151" Entry_44="38149" Entry_43="38145" Entry_42="38092" Entry_41="38087" Entry_40="38086" Entry_39="38084" Entry_38="38083" Entry_37="38081" Entry_36="38040" Entry_35="38037" Entry_34="38032" Entry_33="38031" Entry_32="38023" Entry_31="38419" Entry_30="38417" Entry_29="37964" Entry_28="37984" Entry_27="37966" Entry_26="37954" Entry_25="37952" Entry_24="37893" Entry_23="37888" Entry_22="29062" Entry_21="29069" Entry_20="28997" Entry_19="29068" Entry_18="29067" Entry_17="29078" Entry_16="29001" Entry_15="29003" Entry_14="29004" Entry_13="29002" Entry_12="29091" Entry_11="29095" Entry_10="29037" Entry_09="29088" Entry_08="29063" Entry_07="29059" Entry_06="28994" Entry_05="29056" Entry_04="29005" Entry_03="29022" Entry_02="29006" Entry_01="28998" Entry_00="28992">
        </Medium>
      </ATI>
    </Autodetection>
  </Game>
  <Editor>
    <Visualization>
      <DummyMeshes Enabled="false">
      </DummyMeshes>
    </Visualization>
  </Editor>
  <Application Name="ELEX" FPSLimitToRefreshRate="false" FPSLimit="120">
  </Application>
</global>



Zu den Änderungen gehören
- doppelte Sichtweite für Gras
- doppelte Schattenauflösung sowie 50% mehr Sichtweite für Schatten
- LoD-Modelle werden erst ab der 4-fachen Entfernung eingeblendet (ausgenommen davon sind leider viele Speedtrees)
- 50% höhere Sichtweite und Auflösung des volumetrischen Nebels


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2017)

Hast Du mal herausgefunden, wofür die ConfigDefaultNew verwendet wird? Da stehen die selben Werte drin. Und übrigens auch in der Ausprägung, die Du vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## mAlkAv (19. Oktober 2017)

Die Datei wird bei jedem Spielstart neu erstellt mit den jeweils aktuellen Werten der ConfigDefault. Dürfte also nur für die Engine selbst eine Funktion haben, nicht aber für Modifikationen irgendeiner Art. Die ConfigUser.xml im AppData Ordner hat übrigens dasselbe Layout.


----------



## Dr_Bo (20. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es mit der Kamera an sich aus, ich würde die gerne standartmäßig etwas näher am Charakter haben.
Das ist ja alles möglich mit dem Mausrad aber sobald man in den Kampfmodus geht ändert es sich wieder und setzt sich auch wieder
zurück wenn man die Waffe wieder einsteckt. 
Ich hab da einige Kamerawerte gesehen aber die scheinen wie du schon gesagt hast auch keinen Einfluß zu haben wenn man sie ändert.
Irgendwie tut sich beim LOD oder Vegetation ebenfalls nichts, ich habe sogar jeweils mal 9.0 eingetragen und das sollte man zumindest
an der Performance sofort merken!


----------



## ChiefJohnson (20. Oktober 2017)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Siehe Anhang (die Datei muss noch in ConfigDefault.xml umbenannt werden),
> oder einfach den Text hier in die eigene Config Datei kopieren:
> -----------
> Zu den Änderungen gehören
> ...


Danke fürs Teilen, werde deine Settings heute Abend gleich mal ausprobieren! Denke mal, das ist so das Maximum was geht? Werde nämlich am FullHD-Beamer zocken, bei der geringen Auflösung darf dann gern alles andere maximiert werden.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (20. Oktober 2017)

Dr_Bo schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich beim LOD oder Vegetation ebenfalls nichts, ich habe sogar jeweils mal 9.0 eingetragen und das sollte man zumindest
> an der Performance sofort merken!


Also 9.0 ist vielleicht einfach zu viel des guten und die Details skalieren nicht mehr mit so hohen Parametern? 1.0 = low, 2.0 = high. Dazwischen skaliert es linear oder wie auch immer, dann kann die Engine mit einem Wert von 9.0 vielleicht nicht mehr anfangen. Aber das nur als educated guess, habs bisher nur runtergeladen


----------



## Cat Toaster (20. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand einen Tip wie das "Bloom aus der Hölle" abzustellen ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist so - gelinde gesagt - schon etwas anstrengend, rein- und raus aus nem Haus und man sieht erstmal nix.


----------



## hibana (20. Oktober 2017)

Cat Toaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip wie das "Bloom aus der Hölle" abzustellen ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Puffdady (20. Oktober 2017)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Leider nein. Es gibt einige Einträge in der Config Datei die keine Änderung bewirken, die FoV gehört auch dazu. Vielleicht weil sie während der Entwicklungsphase noch genutzt wurden, jetzt aber an anderer Stelle fest definiert sind, wer weiß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay es funktioniert und das dumme und mega übertriebene bloom kann man nicht ändern


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Oktober 2017)

Aber die Gräser ploppen doch immer noch so seltsam ein :/  Was kann man dagegen machen ?


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Oktober 2017)

Dr_Bo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Kamera an sich aus, ich würde die gerne standartmäßig etwas näher am Charakter haben.
> Das ist ja alles möglich mit dem Mausrad aber sobald man in den Kampfmodus geht ändert es sich wieder und setzt sich auch wieder
> zurück wenn man die Waffe wieder einsteckt.
> Ich hab da einige Kamerawerte gesehen aber die scheinen wie du schon  gesagt hast auch keinen Einfluß zu haben wenn man sie ändert.





Cat Toaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip wie das "Bloom aus der Hölle" abzustellen ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beides lässt sich nicht über die Config Datei ändern.
Was Post Processing betrifft lässt sich nur DoF und AA aktivieren/deaktivieren und diese Optionen gibt es ja sowieso schon im Spielmenü.
Parameter für die Kamera existieren zwar, bewirken jedoch keine Änderung.




Dr_Bo schrieb:


> Irgendwie tut sich beim LOD oder Vegetation ebenfalls nichts, ich habe  sogar jeweils mal 9.0 eingetragen und das sollte man zumindest
> an der Performance sofort merken!


Wie schon im Startpost erwähnt erfasst der 'LoDFactor' viele Teile der Vegetationsmodelle nicht. Das sieht man auch ganz auf den Screenshots, bei einigen Bäumen wird das LoD-Modell später eingeblendet, bei anderen (den meisten) wiederum nicht.
Für Änderungen dieser Art müsste es erstmal ein paar grundlegende Mod Tools geben. Die werden aber sicherlich bald kommen.



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Aber die Gräser ploppen doch immer noch so seltsam ein :/  Was kann man dagegen machen ?


Momentan leider nichts. Sichtweiten jeglicher Objekte können über die Config Datei nicht erhöht werden. Hierfür wäre ebenfalls eine kleine Mod notwendig.


----------



## DonBongJohn (21. Oktober 2017)

Cat Toaster schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip wie das "Bloom aus der Hölle" abzustellen ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich nervt es eher anders herum!
Man geht in ein Haus und muss erstmal ein paar Sekunden warten bis man was sieht.


----------



## Cat Toaster (21. Oktober 2017)

Kommt mir vor, als hätte ich genau das geschrieben. Blooming abstellen zu können würde uns beiden schaden! Aber weil ich Deinen Punkt nur in meinem umfangreichen, komplexen Text beschrieben habe, weil es sich visuell - meiner Meinung nach - schlecht darstellen lässt, hier eine Ergänzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hibana (21. Oktober 2017)

Muss PB nen Patch liefern.


----------



## DerHansi (21. Oktober 2017)

Geht das nur mir so, oder kommt es euch auch so vor, dass die Bäume weniger "buschig" wirken mit verbesserter Configdatei? Im ersten Post, die letzten beiden Bilder. Wenn ich die nacheinander immer hin- und herwechsel, dann kommt mir das so vor. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich das Config-Tuning dabei als hübscher ansehen soll oder nicht. Und generell ändert sich wirklich wenig, oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?

Viele Grüße
DerHansi


----------



## ChiefJohnson (21. Oktober 2017)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Zu den Änderungen gehören
> - doppelte Sichtweite für Gras
> - doppelte Schattenauflösung sowie 50% mehr Sichtweite für Schatten
> - LoD-Modelle werden erst ab der 4-fachen Entfernung eingeblendet (ausgenommen davon sind leider viele Speedtrees)
> - 50% höhere Sichtweite und Auflösung des volumetrischen Nebels



Zur Einschätzung des Leistungsverbrauches, meine FPS sinken von 
alles Settings ingame manuell auf Maximum:        Durchschnitt 120FPS (lock @120FPS? GPU nur bei 75% Auslastung, CPU noch deutlich weniger).
Mit der custom-ini:                                                             Durchschnitt 89FPS (100% GPU)

Also ca. 75% der max. FPS, rechnet man noch die 25% höhere GPU-Last ein, kann man von etwa 45% erhöhtem Rechenaufwand ausgehen. Nur Grob geschätzt, keine extra Benchmarkszenario abgefahren. (FullHD, GTX1080, R5 1600, Settings nach Tabelle).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Oktober 2017)

Elex Grafik-Tuning mittels Ultra-Config inklusive Grafikkarten-Benchmarks

Gratz! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flip842005 (24. Oktober 2017)

Perfekt! Danke für deine Arbeit, macht alles besser (optisch


----------



## Cosmas (24. Oktober 2017)

btw: das mit dem übermäßig hellen oder dunklen Übergängen, in Gebäude hinein oder aus Gebäuden hinaus, ist ein natürlicher Effekt der unseren Augen nachempfunden ist, die auch immer eine gewisse Zeit brauchen, sich an derart verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse anzupassen.

von daher is das ne Prise Realismus und sollte keineswegs einfach rausgepatcht werden, höchstens abschaltbar, für jene die es 'nervt'.

Danke für die .ini, jetzt siehts noch nen Zacken besser aus


----------



## DonBongJohn (24. Oktober 2017)

Cosmas schrieb:


> btw: das mit dem übermäßig hellen oder dunklen Übergängen, in Gebäude hinein oder aus Gebäuden hinaus, ist ein natürlicher Effekt der unseren Augen nachempfunden ist, die auch immer eine gewisse Zeit brauchen, sich an derart verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse anzupassen.
> 
> von daher is das ne Prise Realismus und sollte keineswegs einfach rausgepatcht werden, höchstens abschaltbar, für jene die es 'nervt'.
> 
> Danke für die .ini, jetzt siehts noch nen Zacken besser aus


Bloß das der Effekt zu lange dauert um realistisch zu sein!

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Bloß das der Effekt zu lange dauert um realistisch zu sein!



Nö. Geh mal in die Natur 

Wenn Du aus einem dunklen Raum in die grelle Sonne gehst, dann tun Dir Deine Augen deutlich länger weg und Du siehst nichts, als das Spiel es darstellt (man kann dann aber immerhin die Augen zukneifen). 

Anderrum ist es noch deutlicher: Aus dem Sonnenschein in einen dunklen Keller, und Du siehst NICHTS. Und es dauert ne Minute oder länger, bis man sich endlich vernünftig orientieren kann.


----------



## DonBongJohn (24. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nö. Geh mal in die Natur
> 
> Wenn Du aus einem dunklen Raum in die grelle Sonne gehst, dann tun Dir Deine Augen deutlich länger weg und Du siehst nichts, als das Spiel es darstellt (man kann dann aber immerhin die Augen zukneifen).
> 
> Anderrum ist es noch deutlicher: Aus dem Sonnenschein in einen dunklen Keller, und Du siehst NICHTS. Und es dauert ne Minute oder länger, bis man sich endlich vernünftig orientieren kann.


Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Natur du dich rumtreibst oder wie schlecht deine Augen sind aber wenn ich in unsere Werkstatt im Keller gehe und das Licht nicht einschalte brauche ich keine 2 Sekunden un was zu sehen, genau so ist es auch wenn ich rausgehe.

Auch bei blauen Himmel.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist der Keller nicht wirklich dunkel (Lichtschalter?) oder es ist draußen nicht richtig, richtig hell, sprich Du kommst nicht direkt aus der Sonne. Wenn Du das nie erlebt hast, dann fehlt Dir schon ziemlich Lebenserfahrung, muss ich wohl so sagen.


----------



## Tomek92 (24. Oktober 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> Bloß das der Effekt zu lange dauert um realistisch zu sein!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Naja sind doch "nur" 2 Sekunden maximal. Ich find´s jetzt nicht so schlimm, bin aber auch einer der es mag.


----------



## MfDoom (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde den effekt auch gut, hetze sowieso nich so durch das spiel, da stört das nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2017)

Kann es sein, dass sich das mit dem Level ändert? Ich hab das bei meinem Kumpel gespielt, der schon recht weit ist (eigentlich denke ich er hat geschummelt) und da dauert der Wechsel nur knapp über eine Sekunde. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Grestorn (31. Oktober 2017)

Nö, es dauert grundsätzlich deutlich weniger als eine Sekunde. Gefühlte Zeit und reale Zeit sind nicht das selbe


----------



## MfDoom (31. Oktober 2017)

das denke ich auch.

Habe Gestern zufällig eine Grasplantage gefunden


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2017)

War das zufällig, als du gerade mal Pause vom Spiel machen wolltest und kurz ne Runde uns Haus gegangen bist? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (31. Oktober 2017)

Genau. Das Wetter war so schön, ich hab meine Sonnenbrille angezogen und ein paar Selfies mit der Pracht gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nö, es dauert grundsätzlich deutlich weniger als eine Sekunde. Gefühlte Zeit und reale Zeit sind nicht das selbe



Grundsätzlich finde ich denn Effekt ja nicht schlecht, allerdings ist er halt völlig übermäßig und stellenweise unsinnig verwendet worden.
Für Höhlen, wenn man von draußen kommt wäre es ja sehr schön, wenn du aber bei trüben Wetter in Goliet von draußen in ein Haus kommst wo diverse Lichtquellen brennen und Fenster für Lichteinfall von draußen sorgen und dann erstmal nichts im innern siehst (außer natürlich die Lichtquellen in Form von Kerzen, ect.)passt das einfach nicht und stört ehr als einen Mehrwert zu bieten.
Sie hätten diesen Effekt mMn. einfach auf Höhlen beschränken sollen, wäre wohl schlicht sinnvoller da angenehmer gewesen.

Wenn ich überlege wie oft in durch diesen Effekt erstmal 1 Sekunde rumstehe bin ich in 40h Spielzeit inzwischen dadurch sicher auch schon bei 10 Minuten angekommen, die ich durch das warten bis dieser Effekt weg ist nur rumgestanden habe.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Genau. Das Wetter war so schön, ich hab meine Sonnenbrille angezogen und ein paar Selfies mit der Pracht gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo steht denn dieser Nutzhanf genau? In der Nähe von Goliet?
Ist das die Sonnenbrille Hightech?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## MfDoom (1. November 2017)

Würde ich dir das erzählen wäre es morgen nicht mehr da 

Nein, Spass. Es ist südlich von Goliet, an der Küste, auf einer Insel. Die Sonnenbrille ist Hightech, zeigt die Gegner auf der Karte an.


----------



## Cleriker (1. November 2017)

Bei mir habe ich eine Pflanze mitten in Goliet, auf einer Anhöhe zwischen den Setzlingfeldern gefunden. Immer diese Setzer...


----------



## Schinken (24. November 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich das mit dem Level ändert? Ich hab das bei meinem Kumpel gespielt, der schon recht weit ist (eigentlich denke ich er hat geschummelt) und da dauert der Wechsel nur knapp über eine Sekunde. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Ich denke nicht, dass es da einen Zusammenhang gibt.
Anfangs fand ich den Effekt auch übertrieben, hab mich dann aber dran gewöhnt. (Der Effekt ist schon realistisch, nur passiert das eben nicht jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Raum betrete (innert weniger Sekunden).
Jetzt hab ich gestern nochmal ein wenig an den Einstellungen geschraubt und siehe da, der Effekt dauert nurmehr weit weniger lang. Ich dachte eigentlich, das wäre ein Nebeneffekt eines ReShade-Filters (gestern installiert, und wow^^). Wenn ich dich so höre und 1 und 1 zusammenzähle denke ich aber inzwischen eher, das es an der Umgebungsverschattung liegt, habe vorher Ambient Occlusion auf ''Niedrig'' gehabt, nun auf ''Hoch''.

Ich teste später mal, was genau nun half, falls es ein ReShade-Filter ist, sage ich Bescheid.


----------

